# [After Effects] Wiggle nur ab bestimmter Zeit



## <desty> (28. April 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne,


ich stehe hier vor einem kleinen, großen Problem 
Derzeit bin ich dabei, einen Song per Typografie in After Effects zu visualisieren und benutze dazu 3D Ebenen, sowie eine Kamera, die auf ein Nullobjekt gerichtet ist.

Nun möchte ich zb ab Sekunde 35 ein Kamera-Wiggle starten lassen, welches sich bis sekunde 45 selbstständig verstärkt. VOR Sekunde 35 soll garnix wiggeln.



Und das Ding in der Sache ist: Ich habe absolut überhaupt keinen Plan wie man das anstellt, da eine Wiggle-Expression immer über die komplette Laufzeit des Projektes geht.



Ihr seid daher meine vorerst letzte Hoffnung


----------



## chmee (28. April 2010)

Ein Kamerawiggle erstellt doch Keyframes in der Position, oder? Dann löscht Du einfach die Keyframes vor der betreffenden Zeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. April 2010)

Erstell dir einfach einen (oder mehrere) Slider und hänge die Werte in deinen Wiggle-Ausdruck rein, statt fester Zahlenwerte.
Den Slider kannst du dann beliebig mittels Keyframes animieren. 

Slider u.ä. findest du in "Effect / Expression Controls"

Gruß
Martin


----------



## <desty> (30. April 2010)

ähm ok...

ich hab jetzt ne ganze Weile rumprobiert und festgestellt, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme mit dem sliderkrams. :/

ich bin eh son ziemlicher expression-dau 



könnt ihr mir ggf ne genaue anleitung posten bzgl meines wiggle-intensitäts-problems?


----------



## darkframe (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,

es gibt verschiedene Wege. Eine einfache Möglichkeit ist diese:

Für die Kamera erstellst Du in "Position" eine Wiggle-Expression:

wiggle(10,20)

Die Werte sind egal, für dieses Beispiel habe ich 10 und 20 verwendet, damit die Erklärung einfacher ist. Ach ja, in diesem Beispiel werden beide Werte animiert; Du kannst Dich natürlich auch nur auf einen beschränken.

Nun erzeugst Du ein Null-Objekt (Ebene -> Neu -> Null-Objekt) und fügst dem Null-Objekt zwei Schieberegler hinzu (Effekt -> Einstellungen für Expressions -> Einstellungen für Schieberegler). In Deinem Projekt sollten nun oben links bei den Effekteinstellungen die Schieberegler zu sehen sein. Den einen Schieberegler benennst Du z.B. in "Frequenz" um, den anderen in "Auslenkung".

Nun markierst Du in der Wiggle-Expression die 10, klickst links bei den Positionseinstellungen der Kamera auf das Pickwhip-Symbol (sieht ähnlich aus wie das @), hältst die Maustaste gedrückt und ziehst die Linie auf das Wort "Schieberegler" bei dem Regler, den Du eben in "Frequenz" umbenannt hast. Danach machst Du noch einmal das gleiche mit der 20, nur ziehst Du diesmal die Linie auf das Wort "Schieberegler" unter "Auslenkung". 

Deine Expression sollte nun so aussehen:

w=wiggle(thisComp.layer("Null 1").effect("Frequenz")("Schieberegler"),thisComp.layer("Null 1").effect("Auslenkung")("Schieberegler"))

Beim Wigglen der Kamera ist es wahrscheinlich erforderlich, dass der Wert, um den sich die Kamera bewegen soll, relativ hoch gewählt ist, daher solltest Du noch einen Multiplikator hinzufügen. Das machst Du zwischen den letzten beiden Klammern in folgender Weise:

w=wiggle(thisComp.layer("Null 1").effect("Frequenz")("Schieberegler"),thisComp.layer("Null 1").effect("Auslenkung")("Schieberegler")*10)

Die Schieberegler kannst Du nun mit Keyframes steuern. Mit dem Frequenz-Regler legst Du die Anzahl der Bewegungen pro Sekunde fest, mit dem anderen die Abweichungen in XY-Richtung.

Ach ja, Du kannst natürlich auch erst die Schieberegler anlegen, dann in der Kamera-Position Alt-Klick auf die Stoppuhr machen, "wiggle(" eintragen, dann Linie mit Pickwhip zur Frequenz ziehen, ein Komma eintippen, die zweite Verbindungslinie ziehen und die Expression mit einer Klammer abschließen. Ich dachte nur, dass das so wie oben beschrieben etwas leichter nachvollziehbar ist.

Ein Wigglen in Z-Richtung geht auch, ist aber etwas komplizierter.

Edit:
So, ich habe mal ein Beispiel für Wigglen in X,Y und Z-Richtung gebastelt und angehängt, das sich über die Regler im Null-Objekt Wiggle-Control mit Keyframes animieren lässt. Sowohl Frequenz als auch Größe der Auslenkung sind einzeln für jeweils X, Y und Z steuerbar. Für jede Bewegungsebene habe ich dabei ein Null-Objekt angelegt, aus denen später jeweils nur entweder X, Y oder Z ausgelesen wird. Ein weiteres Null-Objekt namens "Controller" liest diese Werte aus den drei Null-Objekten. Schließlich ist die Kamera mit diesem Controller verlinkt.

Wichtig: Für den Z-Wert muss der Zoom-Faktor der Kamera berücksichtigt werden. Die Expression im Controller ist daher etwas komplizierter. In der Kamera muss dabei die Z-Ausgangsposition auf 0 gesetzt werden, weil die Expression im Controller den Wert wieder korrigiert. Auf diese Weise funktioniert das Ganze auch dann, wenn später nachträglich der Zoomwert der Kamera verändert wird.


----------

